# Very Low Profile Hunting !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Where I live there are very few places that lend it self to hunting with a sling shot. My areas have starlings and a few ground squirrels, although I have not seen any squirrels in many months.

On my way to my location at less than 1/2 way is an area that stores rain water.....needless to say there are ducks, coots and all sorts of water foul at any given time, including ground squirrels. It may be ten acres or so .. it is quite large, almost a small lake.

This area is off the Freeway about 300+ yds in and is visible when you are driving, it is lined with trees

I went in there today and found I can walk around as there is a little dirt path that goes around the area. I could carry a small sling (Dankung) with some 3/8" or 7/16" steel in my cargo pocket ... no outside packs or ammo pouches ... It would look like I was just walking around for exercise, just like the liberals do. I could wear shorts and everyday cloths, nothing to look like I was a hunter. I looked around and saw no non trespassing signs or anything like that ; - ) I think it may be OK to hunt there, if I don't make a spectacle of myself ?

I would wear shooting glasses and the glove would be used to go around my walking stick.

A Dankung and some small 3/8" or 7/16" steel don't take up much room and are not heavy ;- ) I would carry no more the a dozen rounds, as I'm not going to be stump shooting and will probably only shooting a few shots if I'm lucky on an outing !

If I find it is illegal to hunt there I would stop, just trying to find a place and keep it quiet.

Just thinking out loud, what you guys think !

wll


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Just make sure you have enough Bail money.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You are the best judge, being on the scene ... but it sounds iffy to me. Try to check the legality before you have to explain yourself to the cops.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Hell just do it.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*'An area that stores rain water' ... is this a natural lake or a managed facility? So your intentions are disguised and some badge busts a guy (you) with a bag of bloody dead birds ... in the high desert around Lancaster where the meth heads play ... and oh, he's a stalwart on an internet slingshot forum ... prolly should pass on this idea.*


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...wouldn't just finding water make for a successful hunting trip in your parts? The "news" makes California out to be on drop moister that the Sahara...


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

You never know they might want the critters gone anyway.
Tom


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Iwould say for your normal out fit is about correct..glove with walking stick..glass'scould be you have to wear thefor crectivea eye stigma

to correct vision.....you have water..what about food the cridder's eat? you know food..water..shelter there will be game there

I would make a good search for any signs posted other wise best to ya

OM


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

There really isn't a question, check if it is legal to hunt there. If it is legal do it, if there is no hunting allowed, don't do it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I think the impetus of your post was to advise a low profile rather than delve into legalities (which you admit you evidently haven't investigated fully). Let's stay with your gist. Yes, anyone with common sense would not want to make an obvious spectacle of themselves or stand out...in any activity actually (unless one needs some psychologic need for much attention) other than a glittering professional strip pole dancer in Las Vegas etc.. hehe. It's good you posted this just to keep in mind common sense shooting. I gotta agree with some posts above in checking to see the legalities. If the property is private property and likely it would be, the land owner may take offense at someone shooting what he/she would deem THEIR WILD LIFE and on THEIR property...ya neva know. Propety owners often purchase a plot so they and their sons can hunt...a wetland isn't good for much of anything else than a wild life/fishing place.

When I worked for a sheriff's office in WY on year back in the earlly 80s, we all had binoculars, the smaller shirt pocket ones, but were 6x, 8x, so we could see quite well at distance even in fairly low light. So the freeway, being only 300 yards from the wet land area, would be quite within range of anyone using optics. With 6x binocs 300 yd would seem like only 50 yd to the naked eye. I would stil wear clothing or shorts/shirt that would blend with my surroundings. If you have ugly white skinny legs like mine you might want to wear trousers, lest you scare off game, LOL. You might want to see if you could position yourself to put foliage between you and the freeway.

Even as a kid after we moved into town, I sleuthed around the wooded areas of our small town seemingly just putzing around but always with an SS tucked inder my clothing...rather than crouching and creeping around like a "hunter"...never had a prob. I took my shots carefully as well, making sure no windows or delicate properties were in range WITH ONE EXCEPTION: I took a bow shot at a ground squirrel (chipmonk) with my buds Ed and Steve as we returned from the woods with our bows, was about 11 then, and put an arrow barely over a chipmonk's head, a near miss at about 8 yards, but it neatly impacted and burried itself in the galvanized down spout of my neighbor's home with the field tips we used when we made arrows. Mr. Rogers (was his actual name!) was in the front yard, the down spout was in the side yard, he heard the impact and came prancing back to see what us boys were doing and was quite disappointed at the arrow sticking out of the last 3 inches of the down spout. I yanked it out deftly and appologised but dad heard about it that evening and I was VERY strongly discouraged from chosing targets that would compromise property. I felt bad and cut the guy's grass free for the rest of the summer. He died of cancer a few years later.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

You could probably walk around with your slingshot in your hand and tell everybody you see your poaching rabbits and they would think your full of it. Most people don't even think its possible to hunt with a slingshot. I serious don't somebody is going to see you and know what your doing. Probably think your checking on your pot plants.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well just found out it is a state owned *water catch* and you are allowed to walk and even drive around it... but even though it is non posted, it is non hunting and police are in that area all the time ..... So much for that idea ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *'An area that stores rain water' ... is this a natural lake or a managed facility? So your intentions are disguised and some badge busts a guy (you) with a bag of bloody dead birds ... in the high desert around Lancaster where the meth heads play ... and oh, he's a stalwart on an internet slingshot forum ... prolly should pass on this idea.*


I found out it is a managed facility ... my idea is a no go for sure ;- (

wll


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

What does that mean?


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Sr. Miss Alot, managed means YOU'RE (note apostrophe, short for "you ARE") going to get arrested if you shoot animals with YOUR (possessive pronoun) slingshot or anything else, for the animal population is under eye and cared for like an open zoo...in other words, "managed". Not only that but wII found out that the area is frequently patrolled (by authorities..fish 'n game guys or real policemen). In other words it's cool to just walk around and even drive there but no hunting (and I dare say no fishing). That's what it means. wII did the right thing and checked into it personally which is what any responsible person ought to do when in doubt, to keep out of trouble and respect protected areas.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Just wondered. We have " managed" hunts for deer in a lot of state parks and citys around here. If its so well watched with cops everywhere I would of just asked one when I checked it out.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

O. And thanks for the grammar lesson chuck. I knew you where good for something.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Bro, we've all been there. I think the thing is it's about 1/10th as much fun as hunting somewhere legit.
Go, take photos of the wildlife, then head home and shoot targets in the yard you'll enjoy both more.

Just My Humble Opinion, Your Momma May Vary.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sr.Miss Alot said:


> O. And thanks for the grammar lesson chuck. I knew you where good for something.


Maybe if we stick around long enough will get an Egeycation oh I'm sorry Education wouldn't want the grammar police after me.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Need to make sure my spell check is working.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Good thing you looked into it! What area of the country are you in? Here in KY we have woods all over the place, and they POST the heck out of it with all the hunters we have....


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Lancaster, CA

The area belongs to the water district, so you can walk around it, drive around it, but no shooting.

wll


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Wll

I think I read from more the one source that slingbows have green light in California. Do you have deer there. I have seen lots of Hog hunting videos from that state.

I would lease me a patch and go for it. If your go for deer and are not a deer hunter. I mite be able to help get started. Never hunted a pig in my life. They not here.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

leadball said:


> Wll
> 
> I think I read from more the one source that slingbows have green light in California. Do you have deer there. I have seen lots of Hog hunting videos from that state.
> 
> I would lease me a patch and go for it. If your go for deer and are not a deer hunter. I mite be able to help get started. Never hunted a pig in my life. They not here.


leadball,

I would not know as any hunting in California is very expensive on any ranches. I'm at an age where hiking all over the hills is long past.

wll


----------

